# HDMI Bitstream statt PCM einrichten. Aber wie?



## Less_Is_More (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Mein Ziel ist es meine Digitalen Daten von meinem PC aus per HDMI mit kodiertem Bitstream anstatt mit "nur" unkodiertem Multi Channel PCM  an meine Anlage zu liefern. Und genau dabei benötige ich Hilfe
Mein Sys ist folgendes: PC bzw. Grafikkarte (HD 6870) geht via HDMI in meinen Harman/Kardon 360, der mir dann sowohl Bild, als auch 5.1 Ton liefern soll.
Soweit sogut, das funktioniert auch. Allerdings wird mir nur Multi Ch PCM angezeigt. Bei Musik o.ä. nicht weiter schlimm, bei Games wie z.B. Crysis 2 erwarte ich mir allerdings schon Dolby Digital.
Ich möchte also, dass mein A/V Receiver die Arbeit des kodierens übernimmt, anstatt es dem internem Soundchip der Graka zu überlassen.

Ideen?

BTW ist es evtl. möglich auch Musik kodiert zu übertragen? Ich möchte nämlich, dass das digitale Signal lediglich zum Receiver durchgeschliffen wird, damit ich dessen Leistung vollkommen ausschöpfen kann

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Lg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (30. Mai 2012)

Ähm PCM ist aber unkomprimiert, bei Toslink z.B. aber nur Stereo. Da brauch man dann Dolby Digital zum komprimieren, weil Toslink nicht genug Bandbreite für 8 Kanäle hat. Da HDMI aber genug Bandbreite hat, kann es nun 7.1 unkomprimiert (PCM) übertragen, was ja besser ist. Daher ist Multichannel-PCM doch besser als Dolby Digital?
PCM ist ja quasi unangetastet und Dolby Digital wäre von einer Soundkarte kodiert, also angetastet.

Oder irre ich mich grade total?


----------



## Diavel (30. Mai 2012)

Ne, ist schon richtig so. In der Theorie ist Dolby Digital/DTS schlechter. Ob das jetzt hörbar ist steht woanders.


----------



## Less_Is_More (30. Mai 2012)

Hmm, komisch. Deine Aussage klingt einleuchtend, aber wie erklärst du dir dann mein unten genanntes Beispiel?

Soweit ich das ganze verstanden habe, ist PCM unkodiert, da es bereits dekodiert worden ist. Und zwar nicht vom AVR, da dieser ja selbst nur das bereits unkodierte erhält.

BSP. Wenn ich Musik oder Youtube Videos ansehe, bekomme ich Multi Ch PCM. Da gibts auch nichts dran auszusetzen, da minderwertige Qualität.
Testweise habe ich mir aber mal ein paar dieser THX Demos runtergeladen - und siehe da, Dolby Digital leuchtet auf. Und zwar ganz von allein. (Im VLC Player A/52 über SPDIF wählen)
Wieso wird mir dann hier nicht auch Multi Ch PCM angezeigt?


----------



## Timsu (30. Mai 2012)

Bei PCM kann man aber nicht alle Klangoptionen/Einstellungen/DSP Programme des Receivers nutzen.


----------



## Less_Is_More (30. Mai 2012)

Soo, war bis eben bei Google unterwegs....

Meine neueste Erkenntnis ist, das PC Games via HDMI grundsätzlich nur PCM Signale wiedergeben können. 
Sofern ich also nicht DD Live/ DTS Connect nutze, wird niemals der schöne Dolbyschriftzug aufleuchten.

Und sich nur dafür ne Soundkarte anzuschaffen zahlt sich nicht wirklich aus


----------



## cMPhoeniX (30. Mai 2012)

hatte das gleiche problem beim abspielen von filmen mit dolby-digital etc. tonspuren. das ging immer nur in stereo pcm rüber. leider kennt sich wohl im forum keiner damit aus.

gelöst hab ichs dann, nachdem ich diesen thread hier Bitstream von PC zu A/V? - ComputerBase Forum  gelesen hatte. VLC ist nicht für bitstream geeignet. Man muss Mediaplayerclassic+ffdshow benutzen und wie im thread beschrieben einstellen, jetzt gehts zumindest von dvds oder von thx-trailern der richtige, rohe bitstream mit truehd etc in den receiver. (anmerkung: anders als im thread beschrieben muss man beim neuesten catalyst wohl KEINEN realtek hd audio treiber installieren; bei mir gings nur ohne)

Wie das mit spielen ist, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. man müsste das ja auch irgendwo einstellen können, wann die tonspur von wem dekodiert wird. bei skyrim und batman arham asylum hab ich z.b. nur pcm. aber das hat ja eh kein dolbydigital glaub ich.
Leider kann man im grafiktreiber nicht wirklich was ändern.

Bei mp3s versteh ich nicht ganz, was da großartig dekodiert werden soll. den unterschied wird ottonormalmensch wohl nicht hören?
Falls du Winamp benutzt: Dieser link hier: AC3 is fine - but cant get DTS to work... help please. - Winamp Forums
sieht aber schon ganz gut aus, nur dass hier SPDIF statt hdmi ist.

Schreib doch, wenn du eine lösung gefunden hast! mich interessiert's und ich hab das gefühl nicht viele haben das bisher hinbekommen. grüße

€dit: wo steht denn dass pc games nur   pcm können


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2012)

Less_Is_More schrieb:


> BSP. Wenn ich Musik oder Youtube Videos ansehe, bekomme ich Multi Ch PCM. Da gibts auch nichts dran auszusetzen, da minderwertige Qualität.
> Testweise habe ich mir aber mal ein paar dieser THX Demos runtergeladen - und siehe da, Dolby Digital leuchtet auf. Und zwar ganz von allein. (Im VLC Player A/52 über SPDIF wählen)
> Wieso wird mir dann hier nicht auch Multi Ch PCM angezeigt?



Vielleicht verstehe ich das Problem net ganz, aber eines ist mal klar: Multichannel PCM ist als unkomprimiertes Signal einem Dolby Digital Datenstrom erstmal grundsätzlich überlegen, nicht anders herum. Wie stark hängt letztlich von der Aufnahme, dem Hörumfeld und den Geräten ab. Unter vernünftigen Bedingungen hört man es aber normalerweise schon.

Wenn du deine Daten über SP/DIF überträgst wirst du bei Mehrkanal immer nur ein datenreduziertes Signal bekommen. Die Bandbreite ist - wie schon beschrieben - einfach zu klein für etwas Besseres. Deswegen ist klar, dass du die Demos nur in DD übertragen kannst.
HDMI hat halt etwas (deutlich) mehr Schmackes und kann neben dem Bild auch unkomprimierte Musikdaten übertragen. Normalerweise sollte man das auch tun weils einfach qualitativ besser ist - wenn es denn so zur Verfügung steht.

Insofern seh ich erst mal kein Problem!? Einzig, wenn dein Rechner den DD Datenstrom schon entschlüsselt und dann als PCM Signal über HDMI ausgibt und du aber genau das verhindern willst würde ich verstehen um was es hier geht, wenn ich auch nicht weiß warum du das wollen solltest. Aber so genau geht das leider aus den Beiträgen - zumindest für mich - nicht hervor. Aber vlt. stehe ich auch einfach auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## danysahne333 (31. Mai 2012)

Bei Spielen wirst du imho wohl kein echtes 5.1 haben, ausser deine Soundkarte kann DD Live etc. und gibt dieses Signal (MultiCh PCM) per 5.1 Chinch an deinen AVR weiter. 
Bei BluRay's ist es imho am besten, das Audiosignal unverändert per HDMI an den AVR zu übergeben und diesen dann das Signal dekodieren zu lassen.


----------



## Andregee (31. Mai 2012)

ich habe per hdmi auch 5.1 in spielen ohne dolby digital live oder dts connect vom notebook. eine soundkarte benötigt man eben nur für das decodieren, was bei einer hdmi anbindung nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2012)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Bei Spielen wirst du imho wohl kein echtes 5.1 haben, ausser deine Soundkarte kann DD Live etc. und gibt dieses Signal (MultiCh PCM) per 5.1 Chinch an deinen AVR weiter.


 
5.1 MutiCh PCM per 5.1. Cinch an den AVR? Das halt ich für ein Gerücht! Wenn, dann gibts 5.1* analog* an den AVR und warum sollte man dann nicht gleich per HDMI an den AVR? Analog raus würde ja nur dann Sinn machen wenn der AVR keinen HDMI Eingang hat oder dessen Wandler signifikant schlechter als die der Soundkarte sind.


----------



## danysahne333 (31. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 5.1 MutiCh PCM per 5.1. Cinch an den AVR? Das halt ich für ein Gerücht! Wenn, dann gibts 5.1* analog* an den AVR und warum sollte man dann nicht gleich per HDMI an den AVR? Analog raus würde ja nur dann Sinn machen wenn der AVR keinen HDMI Eingang hat oder dessen Wandler signifikant schlechter als die der Soundkarte sind.


 
Ich meinte analog, kein PCM, sorry 
 
Wenn ich also ein Game habe, welches DD 5.1 hat und für welches ich einen DD Live bzw. Connect En/Decoder benötige, welches Signal kommt denn dann per HDMI am AVR an, wenn ich die Soundkarte nicht nutze und das DD Live/Connect Signal nicht zu DTS/DD gewandelt/komprimiert wird? Wer wandelt denn das Signal um?
 
Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2012)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Ich meinte analog, kein PCM, sorry
> 
> Wenn ich also ein Game habe, welches DD 5.1 hat und für welches ich einen DD Live bzw. Connect En/Decoder benötige, welches Signal kommt denn dann per HDMI am AVR an, wenn ich die Soundkarte nicht nutze und das DD Live/Connect Signal nicht zu DTS/DD gewandelt/komprimiert wird? Wer wandelt denn das Signal um?
> 
> Hat sich erledigt.



Hätte mich auch gewundert... aber kein Problem


----------



## Less_Is_More (31. Mai 2012)

@Phoenix

Der Thread ist mir mittlerweile auch schon zig mal untergekommen. 
Hatte testweise auch schon diesen Extratreiber installiert. Dieser hat aber alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht, denn der AVR hat damit angefangen in Zeitlupe abzuspielen
Wie gesagt, einfach A/52 über SPDIF auswählen und der pass-through des VLC Players ist aktiviert. Meine THX Demos laufen so z.B. in Dolby Digital....


Bin jetzt schon unzählige Seiten durch, hier die Reste die mir noch geblieben sind: (Zumindest glaube ich das so)
PC Games haben eine nichtkodierte Tonspur, die daher auch nur so (HDMI!) weitergegen wird. In dem Fall kommt eben Multi Ch PCM an, was auch gut so ist. Ansonsten müsste das Signal ja in DD kodiert und anschließend vom AVR wieder dekodiert werden, was schwachsinn ist.
Im Gegensatz zu z.B DVD's, welche (meistens) eine kodierte Dolby Tonspur haben. Hier möchte man ja eben diese Kodierte Tonspur nicht schon vorher, sprich am PC, sondern erst am AVR selbst dekodieren.
So viel zu meinem Verständnis

Verwirrt hat mich vor allem auch die Tatsache, das PS3 Games im Dolby Format vorliegen und man in dessen Menü gezielt zwischen PCM und Bitstream auswählen kann. 
Und hierbei wäre eben Bitstream PCM vorzuziehen, da ansonsten die PS3 selbst die Dekodierungsarbeit übernimmt, was man aber vermeiden möchte.

PS. Beweise mir das Gegenteil
Bzw. gib mal in Google "pc games dolby pcm" ein und du wirst merken was los ist.


@Zappa



> Multichannel PCM ist als unkomprimiertes Signal einem Dolby Digital Datenstrom erstmal grundsätzlich überlegen


Genau das wollte ich zunächst aber nicht wahrhaben




> Einzig, wenn dein Rechner den DD Datenstrom schon entschlüsselt und dann  als PCM Signal über HDMI ausgibt *und du aber genau das verhindern  willst* würde ich verstehen um was es hier geht, wenn ich auch nicht weiß  warum du das wollen solltest.


Genau darum geht es
Warum ich das machen will? Weil der Receiver selbst anstelle des Soundchips die Arbeit des dekodierens übernehmen soll.




> Wenn du deine Daten über SP/DIF überträgst wirst du bei Mehrkanal immer nur ein datenreduziertes Signal bekommen.


Habe nie gesagt, dass ich SPDIF verwende. Die Verbindung besteht aus einem Hdmi Kabel zwischen Grafikkarte und Receiver.



@Dany



> Bei Spielen wirst du imho wohl kein echtes 5.1 haben, ausser deine  Soundkarte kann DD Live etc. und gibt dieses Signal (MultiCh PCM) per  5.1 Chinch an deinen AVR weiter.


Nö, Multi Ch PCM ist ja echtes 5.1. 
Und gerade wenn ich eine Soundkarte mit DD Live verwenden würde, hätte ich eben kein PCM!


@Andregee



> ich habe per hdmi auch 5.1 in spielen ohne dolby digital live oder dts connect vom notebook.


Das habe ich auch, eben Multi Ch PCM. Aber dass dir dein Receiver auch DD anzeigt bezweifle ich



Ein bisschen kompliziert das ganze. Aber ich denke, dass es so passt
Lg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Juni 2012)

Ach das meinst du.

Ok, aber welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir daraus dass der Reciever encodet und nicht der Soundchip?

Btw, afaik haben nur wenige Spiele eine DD-Spur. Die meisten haben keine eigene DD-Verschlüsselung, das muss dann die Soka machen.


----------



## Less_Is_More (1. Juni 2012)

> Ok, aber welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir daraus dass der Reciever encodet und nicht der Soundchip?



Na einen Soundtechnischen. Der Receiver sollte das ja besser hinbekommen, oder etwa nicht?
Zumindest klingt das logisch. Der Soundchip soll das Signal eben nur durchschleifen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2012)

Less_Is_More schrieb:


> Na einen Soundtechnischen. Der Receiver sollte das ja besser hinbekommen, oder etwa nicht?
> Zumindest klingt das logisch. Der Soundchip soll das Signal eben nur durchschleifen.



Ist das so? Beim Wandler gibt es sicherlich Unterschiede, aber beim Decodieren bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Das erfolgt ja auf digitaler Ebene nach einem festgelegten Algorithmus. Solange die Rechenpower ausreicht sollte das eigentlich ohne Unterschiede gemacht werden.


----------



## OSche (4. Juni 2012)

Less_Is_More schrieb:


> Na einen Soundtechnischen. Der Receiver sollte das ja besser hinbekommen, oder etwa nicht?
> Zumindest klingt das logisch. Der Soundchip soll das Signal eben nur durchschleifen.


 
Antwort NEIN ! 

1. Ganz einfach:
Spiel liefert Rohdaten, die werden vom Computer verarbeitet und liegen nun als PCM vor, also unkomprimiert, wenn du ueber HDMI verbunden bist, wird dieses Signal an den Receiver geschickt und der verarbeitet es.

Wenn der Receiver kein HDMI hat, DANN kann man es ueber eine SoKa machen, dann wird das PCM Signal zu einem DD oder DTS codiert (mit Verlust!) und kann ueber optisch geschickt werden (nicht genug Bandbreite fuer 5.1 PCM, deshalb Komprimierung), und wird dort vom Soundchip dekodiert und ausgegeben.
On Board Chips haben oft keine DD Lizenz, deshalb duerfen sie es nicht codieren, und ueber Optisch wird das unkomprimierte Signal geschickt. Da dieses nicht genuegend Bandbreite bringt, kann man maximal 2 Kanaele schicken.

Also wuerdest du eher die Qualitaet verschlechtern!

2. Filme aus der DVD Aera (mit 7 GB-Beschraenkung):
Haben nicht genug Platz fuer rohe Audiodaten und auch keine Uebertragungsmoeglichkeit, deshalb 5.1 DD oder DTS. Wenn ihr jetzt ne Scheibe einlegt (hoffentlich ), wird von euerer SoKA (oder GraKA mit Soundchip) natuerlich nur das Signal, dass schon vorhanden ist als DD weitergeleitet.
BR's benutzen mittlerweile auch weniger komprimierte Signale aka DTS HD, welches nur ueber HDMI weitergeleitet werden kann. Verwendet man einen optischen Toslink Anschluss, wird wieder "nur", dass normale "Core" DTS Signal abgespielt.

Hoffe es hilft ein bisschen weiter .


----------



## Less_Is_More (6. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, danke für die Aufklärung


Jetzt mal was anderes, ohne unnötig einen weiteren Thread öffnen zu müssen:

Es gibt hier bestimmt einige, die ebenfall einen Avr mit externen Lautsprechern über die Graka betreiben.
Unter den Windows Soundeinstellungen ist es daher ratsam 5.1 System auszuwählen. (sofern vorhanden)
Was mich allerdings stört, ist dass mir auch Multi Ch PCM angezeigt wird, obwohl nur 2 Kanäle "funktionieren" bzw. verfügbar sind.
Sprich wenn einmal 5.1 in Windows eingestellt ist dann bleibt es auch dauerhaft so, ganz egal ob ich mir ein Youtube Video oder sonst etwas, mit eindeutig nur 2 Kanälen, anschaue/höre. (ausgenommen Dolby Material)
Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass ich bei manchen Sachen auch gerne PLII nutzen möchte, das aber einfach nicht zur Auswahl steht, da eben Multi Ch Pcm. 

Die Lösung auf die schnelle ist einfach unter Windows ein 2.1 Soundsystem daraus zu machen. Aber auf Dauer nervt das ständige hin und her geschalte. Jemand eine Idee?

Lg


----------



## Andregee (8. Juni 2012)

nein es bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, woher soll der pc wissen was du gerade ausgeben möchtest oder was für system gerade amgeschlossen ist


----------



## Less_Is_More (8. Juni 2012)

Das kann dem Pc ja egal sein. Er liefert 2 Kanal Stereo als Multi Pcm. Das sollte der AVR erkennen und upmixen können.

Aber auch diese Sache ist nun geklärt
Habe nämlich ein wenig herumgetestet und festgestellt, dass die Qualität bei einem in Windows eingestellten 5.1 anstatt 2.1 System besser ist. Auch wenn beide Varianten im Falle von Musik nur Stereo wiedergeben.

Von meiner Seite aus kann der Thread geclosed werden. Thx an alle!


----------

